# Lets see your bicycle collections



## John G04 (Nov 13, 2016)

Just started collecting bikes about 2 years ago and he is the collection we have.luckly their is a neighborhood we garbage pick and get bikes from but their newer so we sell them and buy up for older schwinns and such.I would love to have more bikes but this is about what our garage can handle.so lets see your bike collection,thx


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 13, 2016)

don,t be like me


----------



## John G04 (Nov 13, 2016)

Jeez i can only wish i could have half as many


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 13, 2016)

This was taken a couple months ago, picked up a couple more since then.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 13, 2016)

nice collection


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 13, 2016)

These 7, plus the Dial Your Ride, and the 55 Hawthorne Deluxe. See that one under "Project Rides"


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2016)

You can see my stuff here   http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/freqman1s-bikes.1597/  But here is a sample. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Nov 13, 2016)

love your collection two of my dream bikes right in the front.


----------



## flightlinerflashback (Nov 14, 2016)

You guys sure have some super cool collections !!  I started my collection in 2013.  Due to a limited amount of space I've kept my collection fairly small.  I really enjoy all of them.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 14, 2016)

Add 15 to this and you got it...


----------



## John G04 (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice green straight bar schwinn flightlinerflashback.


----------



## flightlinerflashback (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks.  I'm really liken that burgundy one you've got there !!


----------



## Clark58mx (Nov 14, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> You can see my stuff here   http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/freqman1s-bikes.1597/  But here is a sample. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 382995



Wow. You have the very best.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## then8j (Nov 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 383689





Wow you have been busy.....how long have been collecting?


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 15, 2016)

then8j said:


> Wow you have been busy.....how long have been collecting?



About 6 1/2 years


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2016)

Robertriley said:


>




Nice set of dominoes you got there


----------



## tech549 (Nov 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice set of dominoes you got there



 where are fordmike65s herd?


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 15, 2016)

Here is some of my Hurd!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 15, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> You can see my stuff here   http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/freqman1s-bikes.1597/  But here is a sample. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 382995



Shawn, I just noticed that all of those are prewar lit tank bikes....nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2016)

tech549 said:


> where are fordmike65s herd?



Crammed in the garage, a few hanging like sides of beef in the basement, some in storage & a couple crusty ones sitting outside. It's either time to downsize....or time to build a bigger garage


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Shawn, I just noticed that all of those are prewar lit tank bikes....nice!




Yea that was from my "Tank Lights Part Deux" post http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tank-lights-part-deux.93106/  V/r Shawn


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 15, 2016)

Shawn, I've always liked looking at your bikes, but that deck is a work of art. Did you build it or contract it out?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Crammed in the garage, a few hanging like sides of beef in the basement, some in storage & a couple crusty ones sitting outside. It's either time to downsize....or time to build a bigger garage



Oops..Forgot about the privileged ladies bikes that are allowed to reside in the dining room.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice bikes guys! Here is my small operational fleet minus the boat! Ha!


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 16, 2016)

Here is my mancave. They are all complete but I could use 100 gallons of paint. and tons of chrome.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Shawn, I've always liked looking at your bikes, but that deck is a work of art. Did you build it or contract it out?




The previous owner built it. He incorporated a lot of nice features when he built this and just glad I didn't spend the money! V/r Shawn


----------



## sccruiser (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## John (Nov 16, 2016)

Original paint Huffman bicycles


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 16, 2016)

John said:


> Original paint Huffman bicycles
> View attachment 384324




It's ridiculous you own all those, let alone all are original paint and the paint on them looks like new!!!! Amazing collection!


----------



## John G04 (Nov 16, 2016)

Wow guys you all have great bike collections


----------



## tech549 (Nov 16, 2016)

John said:


> Original paint Huffman bicycles
> View attachment 384324



 wow!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> It's ridiculous you own all those, let alone all are original paint and the paint on them looks like new!!!! Amazing collection!




Yea and that's just the _original paint _Huffmans! What about the restored Huffmans and original  and restored Colson's, Roadmasters, etc... . John's balloon tire collection can be rivaled by few. V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 16, 2016)

Here is my current bikes. They are all over the house and the upstairs is completely over run. The 1921 Chainless and the WWII Marine bike are in the living room.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 16, 2016)

At the top of the stairs;


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 16, 2016)

More Chainless bikes




My Navy Compax, Army Tribute bike and WWII civilian ladies.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 16, 2016)

More in the main room upstairs.


 



My 22 year old cranky cat approves


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 16, 2016)

My collection is modest compared to some of the guys around here, but I have some gems here and there in our crowded attic.
Chris


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 16, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> My collection is modest compared to some of the guys around here, but I have some gems here and there in our crowded attic.
> Chris
> 
> View attachment 384510
> ...




Looks like a dungeon in there. Are they held against will, never to see the light of day again?


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Nov 16, 2016)

I can think of a worse punishment than being forced to drag a pile of balloon tire bikes up into an attic!


----------



## John G04 (Nov 16, 2016)

Let them be free!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 16, 2016)

*I don't like this Thread!! I don't have room.They ALL look  great !Keep those photos coming ,So I can show and tell my WIFE  why we need more bikes and or room ,Not that thats going to happen??



*


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm really want to finish my attic or build a two story brick and beam garage. Gotta sell some bikes to do it! It's like Jim and Della!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 18, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> My collection is modest compared to some of the guys around here, but I have some gems here and there in our crowded attic.
> Chris
> 
> View attachment 384510
> ...



 i would say a lot of gems !!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 18, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> My collection is modest compared to some of the guys around here, but I have some gems here and there in our crowded attic.
> Chris
> 
> View attachment 384510
> ...




What's the mounting bracket look like for the torpedoes on that girls Monark? Never seen that before!


----------

